# [SOLVED] No Bootmgr



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

No Bootmgr
After installing an auxiliary hard drive and re-starting the PC, the "no bootmgr" error came up. I pulled the side off the case and saw that the main drive power cable had come off. I isolated the aux drive, replaced the power cable on the main drive, and re-started. Same message persists despite numerous fix/massages. have done chkdsk, defrag, bootrec, etc. System image restore still restarts with same result.

The last one, which makes sense to me is using cmd prompt from DVD installation disk -

Select drive of source = D:\
D:\copy bootmgr c:\
y/n/all = y
"access denied"

What is the solution to access here? I assume I am already administrator status, as was not prompted for username and pw?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: No Bootmgr*

When you ran the Bootrec what commands did you use?
/rebuildbcd 
/fixboot
/fixmbr

Are the drives SATA, and did you plug the Main drive into the original SATA Port, ie 0, 1, 2 ... Also try a different cable for the drive.
Try removing the Auxiliary Drive then boot from the Main Drive.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: No Bootmgr*


```
bootrec.exe /fixboot

bootrec.exe /fixmbr
```
If that don't work try the link below. Click on the "Bootrec.exe Options" button on the web page.

https://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: No Bootmgr*



> I isolated the aux drive


 Boot into Setup (Bios) Go to *HDD Boot*, make sure the SATA port the Boot HDD is plugged into is *Enabled* and is *First Boot HDD*. Also go into *Boot Priority* and make sure the boot HDD is First Boot Device. If thjis fails Try unplugging the Auxiliary drive.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: No Bootmgr*

I used all of those.
Aux drive is permanently disconnected with sata cable. C:\ 320GB drive is all that comes up.
I will look at the extra bootrec options.
thanx.




alpenadiver said:


> When you ran the Bootrec what commands did you use?
> /rebuildbcd
> /fixboot
> /fixmbr
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: No Bootmgr*

Hi, you have posted this over at the windows seven forum as well, it is difficult as we don't typically know what advice you are receiving elsewhere. As you appear to be able to access the RE (repair your computer) option, then running "startup repair" at least three times is worth a shot. In the RE at a cmd prompt, you can see your current boot manager and boot loader, at the x sources prompt type bcdedit /v press enter, post a shot of the screen.

Please confirm is the OS on c: drive?


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: No Bootmgr*

C:\ is the only drive coming up SATA.

I have done the System Repair option 3 times, on loop and only restart. No change.

The PC beeps pass for post, goes to starting windows, and the three colours that grow bigger do not - just 2 colour dots then stop.

I have not replaced the SATA cable, is it feasible I should, since when I boot with Mini XP disk on hiren, I get a c: readout of all the files no problem - says to me that drive is accessible?

What I have discovered using mini partition wizard is that there is no boot.ini present on C: 
Is boot.ini still part of bootmgr? Win7?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: No Bootmgr*

Hi, no boot.ini in vista, seven, there is a boot manager and boot loader that's why I asked for the bcdedit cmd to be run, please do so.... and I asked is the OS on c: drive?


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: No Bootmgr*

OS is in C:\ drive - the only drive I have active, since I have removed access to the aux drive. It is 320GB, as opposed to aux drive 80GB.
I have performed bootrec /rebuildbcd
/fixboot
/fixmbr
I have run system repair 3 times on loop and on restart to no boot result. If I stop restart on errors, I get a bsod with a long error code. Let me know if I should write it down and send?
I might add that the "no bootmgr" message no longer comes up, just a stop at 2 colour dots now on starting windows.
I have already done a restore from system image, which will not boot? I thought that it would restore everything?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: No Bootmgr*

Hi, you need to run the cmd I gave you, it reads your current boot loader and boot manager. As you appear to be able to access the RE (repair your computer) option select cmd prompt at the x sources prompt type:- bcdedit /v press enter you should see something like this:-

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795}
device boot
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-US
inherit {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
default {0db68225-353b-11e1-915c-001109fc7f04}
resumeobject {1f8184a2-14de-11df-9734-f08c6d8c50b0}
displayorder {0db68225-353b-11e1-915c-001109fc7f04}
toolsdisplayorder {b2721d73-1db4-4c62-bf78-c548a880142d}
timeout 5

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {0db68225-353b-11e1-915c-001109fc7f04}
device partition=C:
path \windows\system32\winload.exe
description Microsoft Windows Vista
locale en-US
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \windows
resumeobject {8103e2fd-75f3-11e1-8976-806e6f6e6963}
detecthal No
usefirmwarepcisettings No
bootlog No
sos No


This is what we need to see.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: No Bootmgr*

OK, I'm on it.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: No Bootmgr*

I had to write out the results by hand, as repair disk has no built in image program.

MS Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
X:\Windows\System32\bcdedit /v

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------------
Identifier <9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4785>
Device Partition -C:
Path \bootmgr
Description Windows Boot Manager
local en-US
Default <5467dcc1-813c-11e3-8h9d-d0fd8ddac404>
Displayorder <5467dcc1-813c-11e3-8h9d-d0fd8ddac404>
Timeout 30

Windows Boot Loader
------------------------
Identifier <5467dcc1-813c-11e3-8h9d-d0fd866ac404>
Device Partition-C:
Path Windows\System32\Winload.exe
Description Windows 7 Professional
Locale en-US
OSDevice Partition-C:
System Root \Windows

X:\Windows\System32\


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: No Bootmgr (extras)*

Screenshots from MiniXP boot up.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: No Bootmgr*

Is there anything amiss with what I copied out below? We appear to have no remedy as of yet? So much fix process and still no wiser?
Appreciate your help as always.




lucidoobe said:


> I had to write out the results by hand, as repair disk has no built in image program.
> 
> MS Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
> X:\Windows\System32\bcdedit /v
> ...


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: No Bootmgr*

Root cause found:

....

System files integrity check & repair.
Result = failed.
Error Code = 0 x 490
Time taken = 648855ms


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: No Bootmgr*

Your boot loader is broken.. Follow the instructions here.

How to Manually Repair Windows 7 Boot Loader Problems


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: No Bootmgr*

Hi JackBauer_24,

I'm having trouble with the syntax re this below....? I have x:\Sources at the cmd prompt. I have attempted:

X:\Sources\windows\system32\bootsect /nt60 C:\

The above is not valid, my lack of knowledge apparent?


*bootsect /nt60 all

Depending on the partition that you’ve installed, you might need to substitute the drive letter instead of “all”.*


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Solved.*

Today I asked an acquaintance I.T. guy about his opinion on my TV tower problem.
He looked at the display when the PC was attempting to boot and decided it was hardware after all. He eventually looked at the BIOS and swapped IDE to AHCI and it booted up normally, after a short pause.
I guess the IDE SATA setting got dropped when the power lead came off inside the box originally?:smile:

Thanx to all that helped.


----------

